# 3/24 Destin Mahi



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had some buddies in town from Ga and took them out on Saturday. They had wanted to go to the rigs but the forecast didn't look good so we decided to go out and try and catch whatever would bite. Spent the first two hours of the morning trying to chum some kings up and we had 5-6 good fish cruise through the chum slick but we couldn't get them to eat. The seas ended up being pretty good so I decided to take them after some AJ's. On the way out, we ran across a very nice weedline and some of the most blue water I have ever seen in 100 feet. Put out a couple stretch's and within 5 minutes we hooked up on about a 10lb mahi. After that, put out a spread and put another mahi a little smaller in. For some reason I decided to head to deeper water to troll but I really should have stayed there. I just couldn't believe that I was catching mahi in 100 feet of water in March. We ended up dragging a spread in the 350-400 ft area, nothing for the rest of the day. For the rest of the day didn't see any well formed weed lines or any good water, but at least we didn't get skunked and my buddies had a good time. The biggest plus is that I get to eat some fresh mahi tonight! Lesson learned, don't leave an area with a good bite because I think somewhere else will be better.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sweet. I think this offshore season is going to be epic


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Hopefully this is only the beginning of a great summer.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Lesson learned, don't leave an area with a good bite because I think somewhere else will be better.


This massage should be repeat often until it is ingrained in our heads. I think we've all done this. You're thinking "wow, if I'm catching these fish here, think of how good they must be biting where they are supposed to be." It never works out.

Congrats on the Mahi. You've got me pumped to get out after them. Did you happen to see what the water temp was?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

73 in close, 75 out deep


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome. I'll be ready for them next time I go out. I've got a lot of rigging, boat cleaning, and gear cleaning to do along with my housework before I go back offshore.

I need to fish for them with you (my boat or yours) so I can learn how to fish them. My dad is coming for 10 days in April just to fish. We should be good for one good long trip way offshore too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, we were out a week ago Saturday and found tons of grass with no dolphin. Now the fun should start.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice fish, can't wait to get a hold of one of those this season!


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Way to put the first one on the board this season. Good job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....at least ya didn't get a big goose egg!!! Purty mahi!!!!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you try leaving one of those in the water to attract his buddies?

I just watched a video of a bunch of guys doing that the other night. It was fun to watch, as those dolphins started gathering around that boat.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

scupper said:


> Did you try leaving one of those in the water to attract his buddies?
> 
> I just watched a video of a bunch of guys doing that the other night. It was fun to watch, as those dolphins started gathering around that boat.


Yea they didn't have any friends by the time we got them to the boat so we boated them, we checked some of the larger grass patches and didn't see any schools near them.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice catch on the mahi:thumbsup:

Never leave fish to find fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mahi!! our motto is "never leave fish to find fish". good job. i hope we can get out soon.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice catch man, hope I can get back out soon.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Stretches*

Are there colors of Mann's Stretch 25 and 30 that work better than others? And how fast do you troll? 
Regarding the rig. I assume foot or so of wire leader, but do you also attach wire to couple feet of heavy fluorocarbon leader? I use braid primarily.
New to this stuff.

Thanx


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Great looking fish Adam !!!!!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

skays said:


> Are there colors of Mann's Stretch 25 and 30 that work better than others? And how fast do you troll?
> Regarding the rig. I assume foot or so of wire leader, but do you also attach wire to couple feet of heavy fluorocarbon leader? I use braid primarily.
> New to this stuff.
> 
> Thanx


I use about 8-10 feet of 150-200lb mono as leader on my stretches and I do not troll with braid. Mono main line will give you some stretch so when a fish hits it there is some give to it. As far as colors, pink is my favorite but the mahi hit a white/red stretch and the one in the picture ate a little pink jet.


----------

